# 2 or 3 seater settee wanted and curtains



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, i am in need of a 2 or 3 seater settee be it good second hand or new. Also need to buy curtains for the apartment. I am in the Archangelos/Stegna area and would like any help as to where i can buy these items.

Much Appreciated


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

If you do not have any luck locally with curtains have a look at

Shop Online for Big Brands & Designer Clothing - Delivery to Europe

only 5 GBP to deliver to Greece
PS..
heres a discount code for you as well XV555


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you! thats great !




The Grocer said:


> If you do not have any luck locally with curtains have a look at
> 
> Shop Online for Big Brands & Designer Clothing - Delivery to Europe
> 
> ...


----------

